# Samsung Range Electrical Problem - dim LED and flashing oven light



## eastvantrading2 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello,

I have a Samsung Electric Range (FE-R400SW), about 5 years old. It is in a unoccupied suite and has barely ever been used. The LED control panel is faint/dim and not displaying properly. Also, when I open the oven door, the oven light flashes on and off quickly 5-10 times accompanied by a clicking sound, like a relay. Otherwise, it seems to work.

I'm wondering if this might be a quick DIY fix (i.e.: controller board swap)? Would this part be expensive? 

I really don't need the stove and would be happy to sell it but wouldn't want to pass off something that is potentially dangerous. I keep it unplugged for the time being.

Any thoughts or experiences with this?

Thanks!


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

The first thing that I would do is reset the breaker. Otherwise look at:

https://removeandreplace.com/2017/06/20/samsung-range-error-codes-for-electric-models/


----------



## eastvantrading2 (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks, unfortunately resetting the breaker does nothing. And it's not an error code...just the time but the display is missing some lines...

I think it needs a new board but does ayone know if it's still safe to use in this condition?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

It also says Bake. It is a different type of error. Is the oven door closing completely? Look very closely at it.


----------

